# Carma protection video, unedited for once ;)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, mostly unedited. My bf isn't the best videographer, so I took out the parts that he taped the ground 

This was her first time working on this helper. We are hoping to title this season after going for the BH in a few weeks.

https://vimeo.com/89606915

ETA: She will be 15 months old on the 25th.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Carma is one of my favorites. I love her. <3 <3


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice! i want to train in schh


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love Carma. She is so full of it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. She's definitely my little pistol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice! Good handling too! It did seam like when you patted her during the first H&B she lost focus for a moment. Other than that she looked great! I love her intensity and her nice full grip. I also like the way she keeps fighting for the sleeve after the helper locks up. She is a nice female.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

robk said:


> Very nice! Good handling too! It did seam like when you patted her during the first H&B she lost focus for a moment. Other than that she looked great! I love her intensity and her nice full grip. I also like the way she keeps fighting for the sleeve after the helper locks up. She is a nice female.


Thanks! She did lose focus a bit. We are introducing more and more distractions around the blind as she's maturing and teaching her to focus more and we are definitely making some progress! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Very very nice. Carma is a super star in the making. I was going to suggest having her do the escape from a sit for a while to fix the anticipation, but then I watched you guys do exactly that 

Carma is awesome. A little worried about being in the pocket and tries to move behind the helper alot. I'm thinking she's young though, so she'll develop that "I want to be in your face attitude" with time. How is she on the drive or in the pocket?

For the loss of focus, maybe have the helper give her a good tap with the stick or a knee to the chest if she ain't looking? Just an outside suggestion, you obviously know what you're doing. Obviously no need to hurt the girl, just a reminder that hey, take your eyes off me I could be gone or I could tag you

Overall awesome work to the both of you!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I love when you guys said be crazy and she lost her little mind lol

Nice job!!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

mego said:


> I love when you guys said be crazy and she lost her little mind lol
> 
> Nice job!!!


Yea you'll be surprised how much energy the dogs are containing when in obedience mode. We call it neutral (put him in neutral) only we do it with the dog between the legs.

The dog between the legs = put him in neutral, let him go nuts
The dog on the left = needs to contain himself
This way it's absolutely clear to the dog
But that's just our way, eveyrone has their own methods


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm really loving these comments too -- so educational (and supportive of the great teamwork!). I will have to go back and watch the video again with these things in mind. Might learn something.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

So this is not at all a proper training response, but I did enjoy watching her ear floofies fly as she was bouncing.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



ayoitzrimz said:


> Very very nice. Carma is a super star in the making. I was going to suggest having her do the escape from a sit for a while to fix the anticipation, but then I watched you guys do exactly that
> 
> Carma is awesome. A little worried about being in the pocket and tries to move behind the helper alot. I'm thinking she's young though, so she'll develop that "I want to be in your face attitude" with time. How is she on the drive or in the pocket?
> 
> ...


Thank you! We have done quite a lot of work on getting her to understand the direction of the fight, and are working on which way she should be pulling in each piece of the protection work, so she is just learning to discriminate the directions that we want now. At this point, she has had more work done with pulling in the escape and now is showing that behavior in the drive. We have been working on her pulling the opposite way in the drive and she is starting to get the point. She is fine in the pocket and only tries to peel out on the lock up. She likes to fight and we encourage the pulling, and is just trying to learn which way we want her to pull.

We started getting attraction back on the helper first with him smacking the blind next to her because she is so fast with the stick that you can't really tag her without her grabbing it. We are working on her coming into the blind in active aggression vs prey, so she has become really keen on grabbing the stick if she can get the chance lol. And if you present a leg or a knee for a bite, she'll go for that too  

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Yea you'll be surprised how much energy the dogs are containing when in obedience mode. We call it neutral (put him in neutral) only we do it with the dog between the legs.
> 
> The dog between the legs = put him in neutral, let him go nuts
> The dog on the left = needs to contain himself
> ...


We do the same just by grabbing the collar and standing off center. Sitting at the left is obedience mode. 

She's definitely a little crazy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kahrg4 said:


> So this is not at all a proper training response, but I did enjoy watching her ear floofies fly as she was bouncing.


:rofl: She is pretty stinkin' cute!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

One thing we do if a dog is anticipating the down for the escape bite is keep heeling around the blind. Once the dog is focused back on the handler it is sent for the escape. 

Not directed specifically at you OP. I know you guys got it covered. Just a general training tip.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I like her, looks like a nice little female ear tufts and all. Very fast unlike my lumbering beast..lol. Im betting her longbite will look quite dramatic as she ages, seems like she wants to fly.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice to see good training. Is she silent out? if so how do you keep her attn on the decoy in distraction?


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I absolutely love watching you work this dog. First of all, she's beyond cute with those ear tufts and second, she's absolutely insane. Love it!

And I think her guard will be a lot more focused in the blind as she matures, just give her some time to grow up. Looked to me that she was having a "wait, who's touching me" moment, which probably had something to do with the fact that Scott was standing right outside the blind, filming.

She'll definitely be fun to watch compete when you start trialing her.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Packen said:


> Nice to see good training. Is she silent out? if so how do you keep her attn on the decoy in distraction?


Thanks! She is silent. I was disappointed at first, but it's what she wants to do naturally and I don't want to mess with it . We do a lot of the helper pushing her away and jumping back if she isn't keeping intense focus during the out. Usually work on it on the table or pole at this point, where the helper can jump back and Carm can't bite them =p

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

abakerrr said:


> I absolutely love watching you work this dog. First of all, she's beyond cute with those ear tufts and second, she's absolutely insane. Love it!
> 
> And I think her guard will be a lot more focused in the blind as she matures, just give her some time to grow up. Looked to me that she was having a "wait, who's touching me" moment, which probably had something to do with the fact that Scott was standing right outside the blind, filming.
> 
> She'll definitely be fun to watch compete when you start trialing her.


Lol thank you! A lot of her foundation was done on Scott, but we are trying to get her more into a "fighting" state of mind and less of a "playtime with daddy" one. I see her giving him the stink eye if he gets within biting distance sometimes lol. I'm sure more repetition will clear It all up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Alexis, you have done an awesome job with Carma's training.. love watching your videos (all of them). Tulah's pretty amazing also.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lynn_P said:


> Alexis, you have done an awesome job with Carma's training.. love watching your videos (all of them). Tulah's pretty amazing also.


Thanks! Tulah is a cool little girl. I think I will have new video of her after this weekend!

I got an awesome clip of Carm's first long bite outside this season today!

https://vimeo.com/89761459


----------

